
Researchers Reveal How Climate Change Killed Mars - evo_9
http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2015/11/05/454594559/researchers-reveal-how-climate-change-killed-mars
======
DrScump
I feared that Mars was doomed as soon as I heard the ominous, solemn music.

